# Landscape lights



## GardenConcepts (Jan 21, 2010)

If your 'down lights' are referring to pathlights, then i would recommend spacing them further than 4-6' apart, unless you like the 'airport runway' look. If you purchase good quality fixtures, you will also get higher wattage bulbs, and you could go about 10' apart for pathlights. The LED fixtures that are just becoming available are a bit expensive, but will give you lots of light with very little wattage. 

Same goes for spotlights- too many will make your home look like an amusement park. Play around with the locations at night to get a feel for what looks right. Less is more.


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

GardenConcepts said:


> Play around with the locations at night to get a feel for what looks right. Less is more.


Agreed - I connect up lights by just running the wires over the ground and such and wait for night to see what it looks like.


----------

